# Stuck in bootloader



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

In what has to be the fastest eff up ever, my Nexus 7 is stuck in bootloader. None of the side buttons will work (so I can't just hit "start".
I was connected and trying to unlock the bootloader. was in the correct directory and did "adb reboot bootloader" nothing happened, so I booted into bootloader manually. I then entered "fastboot oem unlock" from the bootloader and it just said "waiting for device" I waited awhile and X'd out the command prompt and tried hitting the power button on the N7 to no avail. Obviously I can't do a battery pull...help!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

sbello said:


> In what has to be the fastest eff up ever, my Nexus 7 is stuck in bootloader. None of the side buttons will work (so I can't just hit "start".
> I was connected and trying to unlock the bootloader. was in the correct directory and did "adb reboot bootloader" nothing happened, so I booted into bootloader manually. I then entered "fastboot oem unlock" from the bootloader and it just said "waiting for device" I waited awhile and X'd out the command prompt and tried hitting the power button on the N7 to no avail. Obviously I can't do a battery pull...help!


Did your PC/laptop actually detect the N7 and correctly install the necessary drivers?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Hold the power button until it powers off


----------



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> Did your PC/laptop actually detect the N7 and correctly install the necessary drivers?


it recognized it right away, not sure if it did as the N7. I already had the current drivers installed.


----------



## sbello (Jun 15, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> Hold the power button until it powers off


holy sh*t. thanks, man. i tried holding it down for the normal amt of time, but it took twice as long apparently.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

sbello said:


> it recognized it right away, not sure if it did as the N7. I already had the current drivers installed.


You might have to tell it which driver to use while in the bootloader. I had to do this for my Galaxy Nexus. Go to device manager and see if you see a device that needs a driver. For my Nexus it was called Android 1.0.

And next time, try "fastboot devices" before giving a fastboot command.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You might have to tell it which driver to use while in the bootloader. I had to do this for my Galaxy Nexus. Go to device manager and see if you see a device that needs a driver. For my Nexus it was called Android 1.0.
> 
> And next time, try "fastboot devices" before giving a fastboot command.


Yeah I had to do this with my Nexus as well. Windows 7


----------

